# Unbreakable Records



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

Many records over the years thought unbreakable have been shattered. Name any sports record that you think is 100% impossible to break.

Mine: Ole #89 Fred "Safety King" Dryer recording 2 safeties in a game. i think this record is safe


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cal Ripkens games played streak.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ali Daie's most International goals scored record (109). The only active player close enough to that record is Jared Borgetti and Thierry Henry with 46.

Also, apparantly Pele has something like 3000 goals scored overall in his career or something.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wayne Gretzky's total career points.

It's going to be REALLY hard to beat that one.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Travis Fulton's 231 career fights


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Cy Young's 511 wins, impossible to be broken imo.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Wayne Gretzky's total career points.
> 
> It's going to be REALLY hard to beat that one.


I think someone can do it. It's going to be a while until someone as smart and talented as Gretzky was comes along, but when he does, he'll be able to record more points because of the new rules that allow for more scoring.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Yoshihiro Yamashita going unbeaten his whole career in full Judo bouts.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I think someone can do it. It's going to be a while until someone as smart and talented as Gretzky was comes along, but when he does, he'll be able to record more points because of the new rules that allow for more scoring.


You do realize that Wayne has more Assists then the next best all time player has Total points don't you?

He's MILES ahead of what anyone else has been able to do.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> You do realize that Wayne has more Assists then the next best all time player has Total points don't you?
> 
> He's MILES ahead of what anyone else has been able to do.


But he has a disadvantage because he didn't play under the new rules. Once someone who is just as good as he was comes along, that person will score more points because that's what the new rules are meant to do.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> But he has a disadvantage because he didn't play under the new rules. Once someone who is just as good as he was comes along, that person will score more points because that's what the new rules are meant to do.


Yes, but they will have the disadvantage of playing in the modern style of play that we have now. When Wayne was putting up all of those points, it wasn't just that he was that skilled and athletic, it was that he was creating the free flowing style that you see today. People were unprepared to deal with that kind of mindset and when he got his entire team to play like that, no one could control the scoring that went on. 

That record won't be broken unless someone else is able to rewrite the playbooks like he did.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wilt Chamberlain scoring 100 points in a game and also averaging 50+ points per game in a season.

No one is coming close to that...at all.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Bradysupafan said:


> Many records over the years thought unbreakable have been shattered. Name any sports record that you think is 100% impossible to break.
> 
> Mine: Ole #89 Fred "Safety King" Dryer recording 2 safeties in a game. i think this record is safe


Out of every record...this one is the safest for it not to be broken??



D.P. said:


> Cy Young's 511 wins, impossible to be broken imo.


Ya, i agree....baseball just isn't played the same anymore so pitchers don't pitch as much.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Wilt Chamberlain scoring 100 points in a game and also averaging 50+ points per game in a season.
> 
> No one is coming close to that...at all.


That one isn't untouchable, Kobe Byrant scored 81 points in one game and didn't even play the 4th period.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

All records are made to be broken except for Cal Ripken's consecutive games played streak.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

How about Rickson Gracie's 400 wins? :smoke01:



yorT said:


> That one isn't untouchable, Kobe Byrant scored 81 points in one game and didn't even play the 4th period.


Yeah I was about to mention that. I definitely see Chamberlain's 100 getting beat one day.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

If only Alexander Ovechkin played back in the day. The guy is crazy skilled.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

RaisingCajun said:


> All records are made to be broken except for Cal Ripken's consecutive games played streak.


Sachio Kinagusa played in over 2200 consecutive games. So the record is not impossible to break. And it IS baseball not exactly the most physically demanding sport.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> If only Alexander Ovechkin played back in the day. The guy is crazy skilled.


I love me some Ovechkin.








How ******* badass is that?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0Z_ffcOtow

Well Rezazadeh couldn't beat this, and if he couldn't I don't know who will....


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I think there are still some unbreakable records by women out of the ddr, but Iam not quite sure. Maybe they were only unbreakable at their time.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Bradysupafan said:


> Sachio Kinagusa played in over 2200 consecutive games. So the record is not impossible to break. And it IS baseball not exactly the most physically demanding sport.


Still 400 games less than Ripken. That is equivalent to a little over 3 more years of Japanese baseball. Baseball is more physically demanding than you think. Playing over 100 games a year of anything will take a toll on your body. Not only that but you have to factor in "the common sickness". 3 more years of being sick free.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The Mario Lemieux hat-trick.

This one is sorta unofficial but I haven't seen any pro hockey player score on his first shot and score.

Guess who that was?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

As a hockey fan and with how the game has changed so much, nobody is going to touch the Great One's recrods anytime soon


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> The Mario Lemieux hat-trick.
> 
> This one is sorta unofficial but I haven't seen any pro hockey player score on his first shot and score.
> 
> Guess who that was?


Lemieux on his first shift, but it's been done by a few other guys too. Glenn Hall is the most untouchable though, 502 consecutive complete games by an NHL goaltender... that's insane, guys are lucky to reach 40 these days.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I have to say no HW will ever defend the title 25 times like Joe Louis did. 

Also no one will ever break DiMaggio's hit streak.

I also highly doubt that anyone will break Jerry Rice's TD record.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I have to say no HW will ever defend the title 25 times like Joe Louis did.
> 
> Also no one will ever break DiMaggio's hit streak.
> 
> I also highly doubt that anyone will break Jerry Rice's TD record.


T.O. is not to far behind that record and coming quick.

I dont think anyone will ever beat the real homerun record set by Josh Gibson (Almost 800) the reason i say almost is because wikipedia doesnt give the exact number


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> T.O. is not to far behind that record and coming quick.
> 
> I dont think anyone will ever beat the real homerun record set by Josh Gibson (Almost 800) the reason i say almost is because wikipedia doesnt give the exact number


Gotta say I don't think TO's got nearly 50 TDs still in him. It has been said that no one has ever hit one all the way out of yankee stadium. There are reports that Gibson did it in a ***** league game. Had that man been given the opportunity to play in MLB Bonds would have never come close to him, no matter how much juice he took.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Only thing i can remember now is Sinisa Mihajlovic scoring 3 times from free kicks in a single game .. no one in italy will do that any time soon .. Maybe Juninho from Lyon could do it in france .. someone will do it again but not that soon .. that guy was the Cro Cop of football ( correction .. he was much much better since he was a world youth champion ).. a golden left leg


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

With the way the game is played today, no one is even coming close to what Gretzky did. 215 points in a season???? come on. Someone mentioned it earlier but Messier, number 2 in points all time, has less points then Wayne does assists, crazy.


----------

